# Best diet for sarcoma



## DUSTYRD2 (Feb 28, 2007)

Well, we've know for a couple of weeks now and only now can we talk about it openly in public. Dusty has been diagnosed with oral fibrosarcoma. It's an agressive cancer in his mouth, upper jaw, and the prognosis is 1 - 12 months, average 6. Our vet has consulted with an oncologist in Seattle who basically advised chemo and radiation have little effect on this type. Surgery is an option we will not do as it involves removing a good portion of his upper jaw and it's painful for him.
Our repro vet suggested a regimen of vitamins and natural products so we've started him on that. She's had some success with this and what the heck, can't hurt and may just slow it down down and give a few more months with him.
My question is, does anyone know of a kibble or canned food that does not contain carbs and Omega 6 & 9. All the research I've been doing states that cancer feed off these and actually speed up the growth.
We're feeding Eukanueba Lamb & Rice, have been since day one. I know, it's not the best by some peoples standards but both boys have done well on them to now. I read the label on the bag and it contains various yeast products and Omega 6 so I really want to get him off it. 
Does anyone have any suggestions?
Thanks


----------



## goldengirl71 (Jan 20, 2008)

We have Tux on Precise Plus ... holistic dog food and she seems to do really quite well on it? It doesnt appear to have any Omega 6 in it. I have included the link for their website so you can take a look and see what you think. So sorry to hear about Dusty, I'm so sad for you. Please take care and good luck with the food. (www.precisepet.com)


----------



## Oaklys Dad (Dec 28, 2005)

I am so sorry to hear this. This must be so hard for you. I have no advice for you but you and Dusty will be in our thoughts. Savor the time you have with him.


----------



## Jenny Wren (Feb 27, 2007)

I'm so sorry Judie that you have this news. My heart goes out to you. 

I don't have food advice. I do know that you will make the right decisions as you go along the path that has been set for you. Try to stay strong.

Peace...


----------



## Lucky's mom (Nov 4, 2005)

Oh I'm so sorry to hear this. I hope you find a good food that is best for him soon.


----------



## Sunshine Goldens (Oct 31, 2005)

DUSTYRD2 said:


> Well, we've know for a couple of weeks now and only now can we talk about it openly in public. Dusty has been diagnosed with oral fibrosarcoma. It's an agressive cancer in his mouth, upper jaw, and the prognosis is 1 - 12 months, average 6. Our vet has consulted with an oncologist in Seattle who basically advised chemo and radiation have little effect on this type. Surgery is an option we will not do as it involves removing a good portion of his upper jaw and it's painful for him.
> Our repro vet suggested a regimen of vitamins and natural products so we've started him on that. She's had some success with this and what the heck, can't hurt and may just slow it down down and give a few more months with him.
> My question is, does anyone know of a kibble or canned food that does not contain carbs and Omega 6 & 9. All the research I've been doing states that cancer feed off these and actually speed up the growth.
> We're feeding Eukanueba Lamb & Rice, have been since day one. I know, it's not the best by some peoples standards but both boys have done well on them to now. I read the label on the bag and it contains various yeast products and Omega 6 so I really want to get him off it.
> ...


Can you share the info on the Omegas and cancer? I always thought they were beneficial for reduction of inflammation. There is a cancer remedy of cottage cheese and flax seed oil that is popular - so I am curious to see what you found.

I am so, so sorry to hear this. I will be sending you and Dusty all the best from our pack. Thinking of you both...

The HONest Kitchen's products are fantastic in my opinion. When Ruthie had cancer I swear that food was part of the reason she did so well. Walter too had what my vet thought was a hemangiosarcoma in the abdomen and he too did way better than we ever expected.


----------



## DUSTYRD2 (Feb 28, 2007)

Well basically the vets both said Omega 3 can slow it down, but cancers feed off of Omega 6 & 9 so they will grow more rapidly. So we've got him on Omega 3 oil 3x a day.


----------



## gold4me (Mar 12, 2006)

I am so sorry to hear you have to deal with this. We lost our precious Petey at 9 1/2 to hemangiosarcoma. Our holistic vet has his son Beau on Curcumin which is a supplement that is anticarginagin(sp???) We also feed a raw diet because he told us that cancer feeds on carbohydrates. Nature's Variety has a grain free kibble but I don't know about the Omega 6. We also give Beau Red Clover and Burdock Blend 1 week out of each month. My thoughts are with you!


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

Judie,
I am so sorry and will keep a candle lit for Dusty. I will check the dog food analysis website for the food ingredients for you. Good luck and we are here for you. Give Dusty a big hug.


----------



## Merlins mom (Jun 20, 2007)

I don't have any helpful info, but am sending good thoughts for you and Dusty...


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

I did some research and the best that I could find was the Innove EVO red meat large bite. It is rated a 6 out of 6 best. It does have some carbs but less than most of them out there and no Omega 6&9. I hope this helps.


----------



## Ardeagold (Feb 26, 2007)

Our boy Murphy died from Fibrosarcoma on May 28, 2006. His was in the roof of his mouth and we were told the same thing. In fact, Dusty's diagnosis and prognosis sound identical. We noticed it around November of 2005. It kept coming and going on it's own, for a month or so. Then we took him to the Vet and everyone thought it might be an infection. He was put on antibiotics and Pred for about 10 days.

He originally got MUCH better from dosing with Prednisone. The mass in the roof of his mouth totally disappeared for about a month or so. Then, gradually it returned and grew. 

He was put on Prednisone again (higher doses), to no avail. But it kept him pain free, and he remained very active until his final day. In fact he was diving and retrieving balls in the pond two days before he died. He never got ill, never was lethargic, never indicated he was in any pain and always always ate well, even though his mouth was a mess.

He survived about four months after the correct diagnosis, but that diagnosis was actually about three months after the initial growth was spotted and not diagnosed correctly. So he lived about 7 months total with the disease.

I believe that a cancer diet is very low in carbs. Cancer feeds on carbs. Lots of fat is good to keep the weight up. But there is a formula: 



> High levels of proteins and fats combined with lower levels of carbohydrates are most beneficial to dog cancer patients. If you buy commercial dog food it should contain 24-28% protein, 3-10% carbohydrates, and 55-60% fat


 (Link to quote below)

You might want to try something totally grain free. Wellness CORE, Innova EVO, and Orijen are some grain free diets, but are NOT totally carb free (which is good). The protein is very high too....much higher than indicated above.

Here's a great link on the cancer diet for dogs including supplements, grain free diets, homemade diets, etc. Yes it's selling Omega oils......but you can ignore that. The information is still very good.

http://www.dogcancer.net/diet.html

If you do decide on Omega Oils, get Wild Salmon Oil (liquid is best) Human Grade. We get ours here:

www.theholisticpet.com

I'm so sorry you and Dusty are going through this. Enjoy your time left.....and do let him romp and play and enjoy life. As long as he's not in pain, you'll be amazed at what he can do.

Oh...do make sure his water bowl is his own. You may find tinges of blood mixed in the water, and you need to change it often and make sure no other animals are sharing it.

Hugs to Dusty.


----------



## Thor's Mom (Feb 25, 2007)

OMG, so sorry to hear this. We can't offer any help other than our thoughts and prayers. We will be keeping you and Dusty in those.


----------



## tintallie (May 31, 2006)

Judie, Have you considered switching to a raw diet giving Dusty mostly raw meaty bones? You could really control what protein he is on then. I know raw isn't for everyone but you can even make the choice of giving fruit and veggies if at all and skip out on the complex carbohydrates coming from the grains or starches (potato)


----------



## Meggie'sMom (Dec 24, 2007)

What about the Hills Perscription ND food? Everything I read keeps coming back to it being the only food formulated for dogs with cancer. You may still have to supplement to get increased Omega 3's, but isn't fish oil good for that?


----------



## LibertyME (Jan 6, 2007)

Judie I am so sorry to hear your news....hugs to you and Dusty...


----------



## Penny & Maggie's Mom (Oct 4, 2007)

I'm so sorry to hear about Dusty. You both will stay in my thoughts and prayers. Check out The Honest Kitchen website..... many use the Embark for cancer. Also perhaps this "oatmeal consistency" food would be easier for him to eat. BTW, on their site, there is a food comparison that will show the breakdown on each of their foods. Both the Force and Embark are grain free, with the Embark being a higher protein. Hope this helps: www.thehonestkitchen.com 

Also, this is a link to some natural, holistic ideas. Certainly I would not do any of this in lieu of standard vet care, but it might be helpful as an adjunct.http://www.shirleys-wellness-cafe.com/acancer.htm


----------



## AquaClaraCanines (Mar 5, 2006)

No advice, but I am heartbroken that beautiful, special Dusty is sick.


----------



## Finn's Fan (Dec 22, 2007)

Judie, I am so sorry that your beloved pup has such a dreadful diagnosis. My angel Cody's brother Sage died of fibrosarcoma last February. The vets at CSU gave him 8 months max, and he lived for 18 months, all but the last one quite happily. He did have debulking surgery when it was still possible, leaving his jaw pretty mangled looking, but he could still eat and drink pretty well. He wagged, played and was never uncomfortable until the tumor got so big that his breathing was compromised. He was fed Evo, which he loved and was a kibble that fit with the cancer protocol. For the last several months, his food needed to be soaked in water to soften it and put on a cookie sheet, as it was awkward for him to put his face in his bowl. He was given oral chemo drugs, which may be why he outlasted the predictions. If you want the specific names, I'm happy to get them for you. Again, I'm so very sorry to hear this sad news....


----------



## Augie's Mom (Sep 28, 2007)

My deepest sympathies on the devastating news. Foods to look at are Innova EVO dry and canned, Nature's Variety Instinct dry and canned. They are both grain free, high protein and high fat formulations. You may want to go to canned as it may be easier to eat. Best of Luck to you both!


----------



## LOVEisGOLDEN (Jan 4, 2008)

i'm so sorry to hear this, i lost my first Dalmatian to the same thing when i was 14. i won't share the details, pm me if you want to know more. however we did use a canned science diet food, and lots & lots of Popsicles (the fruity tube type ones) when we kept his mouth cold he seemed to relax. good thoughts coming to you.


----------



## DUSTYRD2 (Feb 28, 2007)

Thanks for all your wishes and prayers for our Dusty. It means a lot to us knowing that people are praying for him on his final journey.
I did check out all the links provided, thanks again. The link Ardeagold provided does actually support the vitamin protocol we have him on now. That's good news! I think we're going to go with Innova Evo for now and see how he does on that.
Tin, thanks for your suggestion on raw bones, I had thought about that, but the bones won't be good for him. His upper jawbone is compromised and he will eventually lose his teeth, so I think heavy chewing on bones would only accelerate that problem. But we are still looking at supplementing his diet with some raw vegetables and meat etc.
It's just so hard to believe there's anything wrong with him right now. He's so full of energy, almost puppy like again. He's doing amazing in his hunt training for his senior title. Goes after his bumpers with great gusto and is even doing doubles with diversions. Our friends that train with us remark how his speed has increased and his stamina is way up there. Needless to say we are both devastated and every waking thought is about him. My husband waited 30 long years to get another golden. His mom and him bred, showed and trialed back in the 60's & 70's. When Lew married his then wife wouldn't have a dog, so when we got together that was one thing we both agreed on. I'd never had a golden but loved the look of them. So when I moved to BC to join him, once we bought a house a few months later, within a week we had our baby Dusty. He was originally bought as just a pet, because Lew didn't want to get back into the politics of showing and trialling. Dusty was 4 1/2 years old before someone finally convinced him to put him in the show ring and he only did it to shut everyone up, thinking Dusty wouldn't do anything and then we'd leave him alone. Ha Ha. His first show out, July 2004, he got 4 pts. and there was no stopping then! His second show out a month later, he got a Best in Show, (unbelievable to Lew). The next day he went Group 1 and got his championship and the next day went Best in Show again. So we campaigned him for the rest of the year until November and he ended up #6 Golden in Canada in 5 months of showing. He achieved the GRCC Show Dog Hall of Fame title August 2005 and was ranked in the top 10 goldens in Canada that year also, with limited showing again. Especially proud moments were when he won the Western Reg. Specialty in 2006, one week after earning his WC title in field, Best Veteran in specialty 2007 and Best Gun Dog & a Group win, 3 days running in 2007 at the specialty that year. He's been an awesome show dog and an even more awesome family member. My fondest wish is he will still be fit enough to enter 1 day at the Specialty in July as a veteran. If we have to lose him, I want him to go out in the blaze of glory he so richly deserves. He loves the show ring so much.
Thanks for your prayers everone, I do know the power of prayer works.


----------



## davebeech (Feb 11, 2006)

poor Dusty, my heart goes out to you too.


----------



## tintallie (May 31, 2006)

DUSTYRD2 said:


> Thanks for all your wishes and prayers for our Dusty. It means a lot to us knowing that people are praying for him on his final journey.
> I did check out all the links provided, thanks again. The link Ardeagold provided does actually support the vitamin protocol we have him on now. That's good news! I think we're going to go with Innova Evo for now and see how he does on that.
> Tin, thanks for your suggestion on raw bones, I had thought about that, but the bones won't be good for him. His upper jawbone is compromised and he will eventually lose his teeth, so I think heavy chewing on bones would only accelerate that problem. But we are still looking at supplementing his diet with some raw vegetables and meat etc.
> It's just so hard to believe there's anything wrong with him right now. He's so full of energy, almost puppy like again. He's doing amazing in his hunt training for his senior title. Goes after his bumpers with great gusto and is even doing doubles with diversions. Our friends that train with us remark how his speed has increased and his stamina is way up there. Needless to say we are both devastated and every waking thought is about him. My husband waited 30 long years to get another golden. His mom and him bred, showed and trialed back in the 60's & 70's. When Lew married his then wife wouldn't have a dog, so when we got together that was one thing we both agreed on. I'd never had a golden but loved the look of them. So when I moved to BC to join him, once we bought a house a few months later, within a week we had our baby Dusty. He was originally bought as just a pet, because Lew didn't want to get back into the politics of showing and trialling. Dusty was 4 1/2 years old before someone finally convinced him to put him in the show ring and he only did it to shut everyone up, thinking Dusty wouldn't do anything and then we'd leave him alone. Ha Ha. His first show out, July 2004, he got 4 pts. and there was no stopping then! His second show out a month later, he got a Best in Show, (unbelievable to Lew). The next day he went Group 1 and got his championship and the next day went Best in Show again. So we campaigned him for the rest of the year until November and he ended up #6 Golden in Canada in 5 months of showing. He achieved the GRCC Show Dog Hall of Fame title August 2005 and was ranked in the top 10 goldens in Canada that year also, with limited showing again. Especially proud moments were when he won the Western Reg. Specialty in 2006, one week after earning his WC title in field, Best Veteran in specialty 2007 and Best Gun Dog & a Group win, 3 days running in 2007 at the specialty that year. He's been an awesome show dog and an even more awesome family member. My fondest wish is he will still be fit enough to enter 1 day at the Specialty in July as a veteran. If we have to lose him, I want him to go out in the blaze of glory he so richly deserves. He loves the show ring so much.
> Thanks for your prayers everone, I do know the power of prayer works.


You could consider getting Dusty a commercial version of the raw diet where the meat, organ and bone is ground up and fed in a patty or chub form. We feed Wiggles a chub form and he does minimal chewing so we supplement with raw bones as well.


----------



## Meggie'sMom (Dec 24, 2007)

> every waking thought is about him


I am right there with you on this one. In fact my dreams have also been invaded. I have read so much on cancer diet this past week I dreamed I asked my vet about the Hill's Prescription Diet and she told me it cost $12 a can. I only hesitated a second to calculate a weeks worth and said "order it."

We just came back from the pet store where I bought a small bag of Innova Evo and Megs had a bit mixed in her supper. When we get our appointment with the vet school oncologist I plan on asking lots of questions and diet is at the top of my list. I'll pass on anything they say, though I have found nutrition to be a weakness in many veterinarians . 

Jingling hard for Dusty. He sounds like an incredible dog. I hope he beats the odds and you get to see him shine this July when he walks away with more titles.


----------



## For the Love of Goldens (Dec 11, 2006)

I will add you and Dusty to my prayers. I mainly cook Sierra red meat and vegetables (as she has malignant melanoma) but I also have the Innova Evo dry and canned food as back up and feed this occasionally. It is a high protein food for dogs with cancer. But I'm told fresh is better. I know my pet store also sells raw or frozen food, but I haven't looked to much into that since I'd rather just cook her meal. That might be another option. Again, you will be in my prayers!


----------



## Phoebe (Feb 8, 2006)

I have nothing to offer here as I don't have any experience with sarcoma...Lucy had stomach cancer and died within 10 hours of our learning she had it. I just wanted to say how sorry I am, I'm a big Dusty fan and it breaks my heart to think that you and Dusty have to deal with this.

You and Dusty are in my prayers,

Jan, Seamus, Gracie, Phoebe & Duke


----------



## nick (Jun 4, 2007)

With an average of 6 months. Anything the poor pup wants. Give him his favorite foods and havy in calories to keep his weight up. 

Keep him comfortable and reduced pain.


----------



## Hudson (May 18, 2005)

Thinking of you and Dusty, so very sorry you are both faced with this terrible cancer. I feed Asha and Hudson a raw diet. I hope Dusty stays well enough to go in the show again. With all the positive thoughts and prayers from the forum - he should get to the show ring.


----------



## DUSTYRD2 (Feb 28, 2007)

Nick we are keeping his weight up. He had dropped a couple of pounds, but he's now back up again to his show weight at 91 lbs.
We are watching what he eats though, carbs are not good. We are hoping with the supplements we can increase those odds and give him a longer quality of life. He's not in any pain right now and the vets tell us to keep doing what we normally do in terms of activities, field training etc. He'll tell us when he can't do it anymore. Keeping him fit is part of the regimen to fight this bloody thing. And yes he is very spoiled right now. 
A friend has also put me in touch with Katherine O'Driscoll in the UK. She's a holistic nutritionist I believe who is very interested in goldens especially, but all canines too.. She came to BC last year to give a seminar on canine nutrition and apparently has written a few books on the subject. So I'll be emailing her today to see what she recommends. I'll let you know what she says
Thanks very much everyone


----------



## GoldenDaisy (Jul 16, 2007)

I don't have any advice of info, we lost our Daisy to lymphosarcoma (lymphoma) last April, a different sarcoma than your Dusty has, but just wanted to let you know that Dusty and you are in our thoughts and prayers. I hope you can get quite a few more quality months with him, spoil him rotten, give him lots of kisses.


----------



## Meggie'sMom (Dec 24, 2007)

Have you seen this website? It's on the Memorial Sloan-Kettering Cancer Center page called _About Herbs, Botanicals & Other Products_ http://www.mskcc.org/mskcc/html/11570.cfm
You can search for the supplements and herbs we hear so much about with super powers of healing and it gives you clinical findings about them and potential interactions. It is for humans, but is very interesting.


----------



## 3 goldens (Sep 30, 2005)

I am so very sorry to hear about Dusty. I lost my 2ed irish Setter,Boots, to bone cancer. I had him exactly 10 weeks to the day after diagosis, which was much longer than my vet though possible. Back then i had no idea of different diets for cancer and since he had a sweet tooth, what we had for dessert, so did he. Also let him have all athe fruits and veggies he wanted--i think he would hav always beehn perfectly content to just eat furit, vetties and sweets! I do know now that dogs with cancer should not have grains, keep carbs low, etc. We had decided against amputation of the leg--he was about 3 months past his 12th birthday when diagnosed, 12 1/2 when I let him go. Just didn't seem fair to put the old man thru the surgery in the hopes of having him a couple of extra months--which we ended up doing without the surgery.


----------



## For the Love of Goldens (Dec 11, 2006)

Penny & Maggie's Mom said:


> I'm so sorry to hear about Dusty. You both will stay in my thoughts and prayers. Check out The Honest Kitchen website..... many use the Embark for cancer. Also perhaps this "oatmeal consistency" food would be easier for him to eat. BTW, on their site, there is a food comparison that will show the breakdown on each of their foods. Both the Force and Embark are grain free, with the Embark being a higher protein. Hope this helps: www.thehonestkitchen.com
> 
> Also, this is a link to some natural, holistic ideas. Certainly I would not do any of this in lieu of standard vet care, but it might be helpful as an adjunct.http://www.shirleys-wellness-cafe.com/acancer.htm


Also in Shirleys-Wellness, there was this link too:
http://www.shirleys-wellness-cafe.com/amailbag.htm#sarcoma
It talks about flaxseed oil and cottage cheese.


----------



## chloe's mom (May 31, 2008)

In response to the question on best diet for sarcoma, our golden-Chloe was diagnosed with oral firbrosarcoma at the young age of 6 years. I am happy to say, that she is now 11 1/2 years old. Yes she has a very disfigured face and is beginning to slow down- but she has had a relatively pain free and very happy 5 years. We chose not to do radiation as it sounded very painful and the prognosis was doubtful. She was also inoperable. Periodic vet checks with antibiotics from time to time to fight off secondary infections and also a good oral rinse has been our treatment of choice. We feed her Wellness brand senior lamb and rice formula dog food. She also likes strawberries and carrots and snacks. She is truly a wonder dog!


----------



## Penny & Maggie's Mom (Oct 4, 2007)

chloe's mom said:


> In response to the question on best diet for sarcoma, our golden-Chloe was diagnosed with oral firbrosarcoma at the young age of 6 years. I am happy to say, that she is now 11 1/2 years old. Yes she has a very disfigured face and is beginning to slow down- but she has had a relatively pain free and very happy 5 years. We chose not to do radiation as it sounded very painful and the prognosis was doubtful. She was also inoperable. Periodic vet checks with antibiotics from time to time to fight off secondary infections and also a good oral rinse has been our treatment of choice. We feed her Wellness brand senior lamb and rice formula dog food. She also likes strawberries and carrots and snacks. She is truly a wonder dog!


Chloe's Mom ... welcome to the forum. What a miracle your sweet girl is.... and how blessed you are. We would love to see pics and hear more about her. If you post in the welcome to new members section, I bet more people would see it and you'd hear from a whole bunch of people. Enjoy your time here.


----------



## Pointgold (Jun 6, 2007)

http://www.b-naturals.com/default.php?cPath=44

These are products developed based on Dr. Ogilvie's Cancer Starving Diet.







DUSTYRD2 said:


> Well, we've know for a couple of weeks now and only now can we talk about it openly in public. Dusty has been diagnosed with oral fibrosarcoma. It's an agressive cancer in his mouth, upper jaw, and the prognosis is 1 - 12 months, average 6. Our vet has consulted with an oncologist in Seattle who basically advised chemo and radiation have little effect on this type. Surgery is an option we will not do as it involves removing a good portion of his upper jaw and it's painful for him.
> Our repro vet suggested a regimen of vitamins and natural products so we've started him on that. She's had some success with this and what the heck, can't hurt and may just slow it down down and give a few more months with him.
> My question is, does anyone know of a kibble or canned food that does not contain carbs and Omega 6 & 9. All the research I've been doing states that cancer feed off these and actually speed up the growth.
> We're feeding Eukanueba Lamb & Rice, have been since day one. I know, it's not the best by some peoples standards but both boys have done well on them to now. I read the label on the bag and it contains various yeast products and Omega 6 so I really want to get him off it.
> ...


----------



## fuji24 (Jul 6, 2009)

Can you allotment the advice on the Omegas and cancer? I consistently anticipation they were benign for abridgement of inflammation. There is a blight antidote of cottage cheese and beat berry oil that is accepted - so I am analytical to see what you found. 
I am so, so apologetic to apprehend this. I will be sending you and Dusty all the best from our pack. Thinking of you both... 
The HONest Kitchen's articles are absurd in my opinion. When Ruthie had blight I affirm that aliment was allotment of the acumen she did so well. Walter too had what my vet anticipation was a hemangiosarcoma in the belly and he too did way bigger than we anytime expected.

________________
Weight loss pills


----------

